
'Mr. Robot' creator on the evils of Facebook and hackers in Hollywood - shahryc
http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/30/mr-robot-creator-interview/
======
erroneousfunk
I really wanted to like it, but the directing and writing is just so sloppy
and relies heavily on bashing you over the head with the message, it's hard to
enjoy.

I mean, they literally had the "bad guy" go beat up a homeless man a few
episodes in (it had nothing to do with the plot -- they just wanted to throw
that in there) when his character became too sympathetic. For all the hours of
this show that I watched, it still feels like the characters are very two
dimensional, even the main character.

I did like some of the things they put in -- a recurring character revealing
himself to be a hallucination of the main character when his reflection does
not appear in a subway window, for instance. But it's just been difficult to
slog through lately. Side plots that I normally wouldn't mind now feel like
they're just thrown in to lengthen the series.

------
shahryc
"USA did a survey when our show premiered, targeting millennials, and asked if
they could go back in time and start over, would they join Facebook. And I
think, overwhelmingly, most people said no, which is great."

------
iamlolz
I'm quite fond of this tv series so far. Definitely the most accurate
portrayal of "hacker" technology that I've seen on screen, that I can think of
anyway.

------
tux
Good tv show, but IP addresses still fake :-) "The IP-address Elliot is
instructed to leave in the .dat-file is 218.108.149.373. The highest number in
an IPv4-address is 255." Source: [http://www.tvrage.com/mr-
robot/episodes/1065781052](http://www.tvrage.com/mr-robot/episodes/1065781052)

0:50sec; "Oh hi... Elliot, just a tech!" LOL

Article Mirror @ [https://archive.is/nCIZH](https://archive.is/nCIZH)

~~~
adhipg
I believe those are intentionally fake.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9630909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9630909)

~~~
ild
Oh well, 198.51.100/24 would work just fine, without compromising the realism.

------
luck87
Ok the ip, but someone notice the ATSU shell command? It provides a fake
output looks like a linux shell output -.-'

